# Anyone go boating with their dog?



## stacey_eight (Sep 20, 2010)

We took Zeke out on the boat last summer as a puppy and he was fine. He stayed calm and would eventually fall asleep. He hasn't been on it since last October and I'm dying to bring him along again. It's a ski boat and we love to ski/tube/swim. I don't know why but I'm worried that he won't be so well behaved this year. He's especially bonded to me and I'm worried he'll jump off the boat if I'm skiing behind it. Also, if we're anchored and swimming, I don't know how we'd ever get him in the boat if he jumped off.

Could you please tell me how you go boating with your dogs? Do you put a lifevest on them? Have you devised a way to get them in and out of the water?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I go boating with my dogs.

I don't let them out of the boat unless I can touch the bottom, because I have to lift them back up into the boat. 

I don't make them wear a life vest, it's just too darn hot.

I have someone hold the leash if I'm skiing because I think they'd jump in after me.


----------



## slefferd (Jan 11, 2011)

We plan on boating with ours. In the overtons catalog they sell a doggie ramp that attaches to the back of your boat, similar to a ladder, but its more of a floating ramp. Ive been thinking about this as well, im afraid im not going to beable to get him back in the boat if he jumps out. He love the water so much


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I dont let Yoko go on the boat without her lifejacket. It has a handle on the back that she can be lifted by. Ruffwear, I think has some. Outward hound too. I am going to look into that overtons ramp too. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Emoore said:


> I go boating with my dogs.
> 
> I don't let them out of the boat unless I can touch the bottom, because I have to lift them back up into the boat.
> 
> ...


Yeah this is what we do too. If either of us gets out of the boat, he will jump in after us so we stay in the swallow and lift the motor. If we are in deep water one of us holds his lead.


----------



## DonP (Apr 13, 2009)

I would practice either in the driveway or tied at the dock with treats and a clicker if that's what you use. Make him get in and out of the boat on command and stay either on the boat or off until you tell him otherwise. Hide from him when he's on the boat but keep an eye on him. the PFD with the handle on the back (Ruffwear) works great. We take Iska on our tandem kayak and she does well. I know, there's a lot less hazards than on a power boat but the theory is the same. I've seen several people try to take their dogs on boats without any training and it never went well.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

We take them kayaking and canoeing and they both wear lifejvests. They aren't allowed to go into the water unless we're near shore or a sandbar.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

I take mine boating, he loves it. The key is to practice un-board/board routines in a safe place so it is very clear to the dog, I taught Gnash to climb aboard onto the swim deck and into the boat on his own, he jumps out at command. It is important to have good obedience control otherwise you will need a second person to control the dog and play it safe.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

When I lived in St. Croix, we had some friends who's boat was modified specifically for their dogs, lol. It was so awesome. They lived on their boat so they had to have these things done. (they had railing all around the boat, steps to get out of the water and a swim deck).

I am seriously wanting to take up canoeing. I hope to train any dog I have at the time to safely go with me.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I use a Ruffwear life vest, unless it's a "big" boat such as if we're going on a cruise/tour type thing.


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

haha we go white river rafting and camping!!!!

because of the rapids a life vest is a must for me. i ALWAYS sit at the front of the raft with her to make sure she doesn't jump out-she knows i don't want her too..but you never know-she still gets a little nervous when she can start to here the rapids but loves the little stuff. i let her jump over the side in calm water and she gets back into the boat when we pull over close to the shore and she can just hop back in.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Lived on a lake a long time ago, and paddleboated regularly with Stomper. He was my counterweight. We took the dogs often when we went out in our speedboat, Black Jack the border collie would randomly jump out and head for shore, then home. So he quit going on boat rides.

We use to take our dogs camping, and haul the boat behind the RV. We would boat all day long and the dogs had shade in that boat. Clover didn't like the wind or water, she wasn't a boat dog at all, Stomper loved it all. We would go canoeing down the Muskegon river, and he was great in the canoe, never dumped us!
Now we just have a speedboat and it isn't dog friendly. No bimini top and it would be too hot for the dogs.
So...not anymore
My DH wouldn't be happy if the fiberglass got all scratched up, either.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I just took Jake this Sat on a 6 hour canoe trip. I bought a life vest for him, even though he loves swimming I needed to know he was going to be ok in the event we flipped or he jumped out and I couldn't get him back in right away. He did really good for the first time, he was actually a little stressed in the canoe at first but after a few stops to rest and swim he quickly learned that getting in the canoe meant going further and another stop to swim was coming.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

We only go out for water search but there the dog is often hanging off the boat in a precarious position and sometimes falls in.

On a jon boat it is easy - dog is pulled up so paws on gunnels, push hand on back of neck and they can hook the rear legs over and propel selves up. On bigger boats it has to be the deck near the motor. When we go out with LE we tell them they have to kill the engine if dog overboard which is always a risk. 

I am still debating the life vest. We are going out on the water tonight if they don't locate with side scan and it will be in the low 90s. So hot for a lifevest. I am going to do some training with one though and use it situationally. They impair movement some.


----------

